# [OT] Distribuzioni free vs dirtibuzioni non free

## MyZelF

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> [OT] Ormai gentoo, slackware e debian sono le uniche (o quasi) distro libere.... Red hat, beh lo sappiamo, Suse non parlamone, Mandrake ora mette pubblicita' e da priorita' agli iscritti al suo centro etc etc etc [/OT]
> 
> 

 

Beh, se sei così "etico" nei confronti del software che usi dovresti dire altrettando di Mac OS X...  :Smile: 

imho, invece, quelle distribuzioni hanno un ruolo fondamente per avvicinare senza traumi nuovi utenti al software libero.

edit Shev: splittato dal topic "Nuovi G4 al massimo"

----------

## daniele_dll

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   [OT] Ormai gentoo, slackware e debian sono le uniche (o quasi) distro libere.... Red hat, beh lo sappiamo, Suse non parlamone, Mandrake ora mette pubblicita' e da priorita' agli iscritti al suo centro etc etc etc [/OT]
> 
>  
> 
> Beh, se sei così "etico" nei confronti del software che usi dovresti dire altrettando di Mac OS X... 
> ...

 

confermo, ed aggiungo che se non ci fossero software come Win4lin, crossover office, winex le persone di linux non ne vorrebberò nemmeno sentire parlare a distanza...con 100$ (+/-) puoi prendere winex e crossover office...e di conseguenza uno può avviare TANTI software e giochi  :Smile: 

la gente non capisce che è + stabile o + sicuro...gli interessa principalmente che costa di meno, il resto è un contorno  :Smile: 

A quello che a 50'anni e lavora in ufficio con winzoz, non gliene può fregar di meno di avere linux a casa solo perche è più sicuro! In compenso gli interessa che non deve spendere i 400 di windows XP (o i 200 dell'oem)  :Smile: 

Credo che questo sia un punto fondamentale su cui si dovrebbe spingere, poi ne hai bisogno di +/- 100 per poter far girare i software che avrebbe usato su win  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

Se ci sentisse stallman   :Neutral: 

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> imho, invece, quelle distribuzioni hanno un ruolo fondamente per avvicinare senza traumi nuovi utenti al software libero.

 

Hanno anche il ruolo fondamentale di pagare gli sviluppatori.

Non dimentichiamo che KDE é stato notevolmente finanziato dalla SuSe, idem vale per ReiserFS... Alsa é un altro, ma credo che la lista potrebbe continuare.

Vero che hanno delle politiche di distribuzione quantomeno stravaganti, ma anche pagando continuo a preferire una Suse a quell'altra cosa che fanno a Redmond   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Hanno anche il ruolo fondamentale di pagare gli sviluppatori.
> 
> Non dimentichiamo che KDE é stato notevolmente finanziato dalla SuSe, idem vale per ReiserFS... Alsa é un altro, ma credo che la lista potrebbe continuare.
> 
> Vero che hanno delle politiche di distribuzione quantomeno stravaganti, ma anche pagando continuo a preferire una Suse a quell'altra cosa che fanno a Redmond  

 

Verissimo io ho sempre avuto un gran rispetto per queste distribuzioni.

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Vero che hanno delle politiche di distribuzione quantomeno stravaganti, ma anche pagando continuo a preferire una Suse a quell'altra cosa che fanno a Redmond  

 

Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Mandrake, Suse e Redhat fanno storcere il naso ai puristi, ma non solo il male peggiore...  :Smile: 

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A quello che a 50'anni e lavora in ufficio con winzoz, non gliene può fregar di meno di avere linux a casa solo perche è più sicuro! In compenso gli interessa che non deve spendere i 400 di windows XP (o i 200 dell'oem)
> 
> 

 

Mah, chi, tra i privati, compra winzozz? Quasi nessuno. La gente se lo ritrova preinstallato, o non si fa scrupoli ad usarne una copia pirata.

Ci sarebbe molto altro da dire a questo proposito, ma qui siamo clamorosamente OT.  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Allora, io pernso che tutti siano mali peggiori se teniamo conto di windows..... 

Pero' devo dire che non ci vuole un mandrake per imparare.... mio padre, che usava winzoz e non sapeva quasi un accidenti, non ha avuto problemi quando glio ho piazzato una slackware 9.1 con kde e open office 1.1 in italiano...

Cmq io intendo solo dire che non mi piacciono le distro troppo commerciali, e che mi sembra tendino a diventare simili a windows (cosa molto lontana, ma non per questo impossibile).

Per quanto riguarda macosx, infatti, a me non piace molto, pero' rispetto come un sistema, da sempre stabile e semplice, usi programmi opensource (vedi lo stesso darwin), quando ne potrebbe fare a meno, e si apre verso lopensource. 

Credo che se domani microsoft aprisse il codice di windows a tutti, oltre a vomitare per la sua ripunganza (del codice   :Laughing:  ), accoglierei positivamente solo per il gesto svolto.

In un certo senso, il fatto che un programma "aperto" abbia dei bug non e' poi una tragedia, perche' essendo gratuito e fatto da comuni mortali, puo' anche avere degli errori. 

Se lo stesso programma e' chiuso, invece, e costa una svalanga di soldi, tutti sono pronti a puntare il dito sui suoi errori, giustamente!

P.S.:E' normale che le uniche copie di linux vendute in uffici e luoghi pubblici siano le uniche a pagamento (suse, redhat)? Magari se la gente paga crede di prendere il meglio!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda macosx, infatti, a me non piace molto, pero' rispetto come un sistema, da sempre stabile e semplice, usi programmi opensource (vedi lo stesso darwin), quando ne potrebbe fare a meno, e si apre verso lopensource.

 

Su questo non sono per niente d'accordo con te se ne potrebbero fare a meno non lo userebbero.

----------

## silian87

Be, si , forse questo e' vero (  :Embarassed:  ), pero' e' anche vero che puntano alla strada dell'open, o almeno non sono chiusi come mamma microsoft!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Be, si , forse questo e' vero (  ), pero' e' anche vero che puntano alla strada dell'open, o almeno non sono chiusi come mamma microsoft!

 

Questo e' positivo vero.

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> P.S.:E' normale che le uniche copie di linux vendute in uffici e luoghi pubblici siano le uniche a pagamento (suse, redhat)? Magari se la gente paga crede di prendere il meglio!

 

Le motivazioni alla base di tali scelte si riassumono in tre parole: "assistenza e forza commerciale".

Mi spiego:

Se io vado da un'amministratore del pubblico e gli dico "installate 1000 Gentoo linux, se avete problemi c'un forum pieno di gente ganza e preparata che vi aiuta a risolverli" mi ridono in faccia.

Se un tizio commercialmente preparato va dal sindaco di Monaco e gli propone qualche migliaio di Suse, assistenza e aggiornamenti effettuati da personale qualificato il suddetto sindaco paga (e ribadisco, oltre ad aumentare il fatturato della Suse i benefici ricadono su tutto l'opensource).

P.S. Vero che siamo OT dal punto di vista dei G4... ma mi sembra una discussione interessante

 :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Vero che siamo OT dal punto di vista dei G4... ma mi sembra una discussione interessante
> 
> 

 

Ho splittato apposta il topic, visto che nell'altro eravate OT. Come sempre proseguite pure nella discussione basta non si degeneri (non succede mai in questo forum, ma è bene ricordarlo  :Wink:  ).

Per silian: apri un nuovo topic per i consigli sull'armada, stai incasinando il forum con questi OT nell'OT dell'OT   :Twisted Evil: 

T'ho splittato il messaggio e la relativa risposta in un nuovo topic "Che distro mettere su u armada"

----------

## silian87

Scusa, ma con la velocita' di risposta che c'e' qua ci si dimentica (io mi dimentico   :Embarassed:  ) a volte che e' un forum e non una chat. Mi era venuto il dubbio se star li ad aprire un nuovo topic, ora lo faro' sempre.

SCUSATEMI   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Benve

Come mia piccola opinione le distro commerciali possono e devono esistere.

In fondo la GPL permette di far soldi, se non si facessero soldi con linux staremmo ancora a far andare i mouse com e le schede esa.

Qualche anno fa, quando la suse ha impedito la distribuzione libera della propria distribuzione avevo gridato allo scandalo. Ora mi sono ricreduto. La suse fa bene, se riesce a guadagnarci e a migliorare la posizione di linux in azienda è una manna dal celo per noi.

Se solo fossi capace farei una istallazione grafica della Gentoo e mi metterei a vendere i cd autoinstallanti a 30 Euro l'uno, con l'assistenza per l'installazione.

Mi spiace ma io non sto con Stallman

----------

## l0rdt

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mi spiace ma io non sto con Stallman

 

Non per aprire dibattiti pro/contro Stallman, ma se ti riferisci alla polemica Stallman-SuSe, riguardava l'inclusione nella SuSe di tool non GPL senza esplicito avvertimento in fase d'installazione.

Per il resto, ben vengano forme di guadagno, basta che esse siano nel pieno rispetto della GPL stessa. A questo proposito è esemplare, imho, l'esempio della mdk e del mandrake-club.

Ciauz,

 Vittorio

----------

## Benve

 *l0rdt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non per aprire dibattiti pro/contro Stallman, ma se ti riferisci alla polemica Stallman-SuSe, riguardava l'inclusione nella SuSe di tool non GPL senza esplicito avvertimento in fase d'installazione.

 

Non ne sapevo niente della polemica.

Comunque andrebbe un   :Very Happy:   dopo "Mi spiace ma io non sto con Stallman"

----------

## micron

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Le motivazioni alla base di tali scelte si riassumono in tre parole: "assistenza e forza commerciale".
> 
> Mi spiego:
> 
> Se io vado da un'amministratore del pubblico e gli dico "installate 1000 Gentoo linux, se avete problemi c'un forum pieno di gente ganza e preparata che vi aiuta a risolverli" mi ridono in faccia.
> ...

 

Concordo pienamente con quanto detto, se non fosse per Redhat e Suse al momento linux non sarebbe così evoluto.

Anche recentemene l'aiuto di questi colossi ha portato notevoli innovazioni, quali il miglioramento del supporto dei sistemi SMP e dei sistemi real-time  :Exclamation: 

Inoltre, come hanno detto molti altri, spesso queste distro sono ottime per un utente alle prime armi; infatti è grazie ad esse che molti si sono avvicinati a linux (lo dice uno che è partito con Redhat 6.1  :Smile: )

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> Ormai gentoo, slackware e debian sono le uniche (o quasi) distro libere.... Red hat, beh lo sappiamo, Suse non parlamone, Mandrake ora mette pubblicita' e da priorita' agli iscritti al suo centro etc etc etc

 

??? Passi Suse, ma Mandrake e Redhat (aka Fedora, ora) sono libere, dato che lasciano disponibili ISO libere al 100% (al contrario di SuSe).

Non vedo di buon occhio distribuzioni non [completamente] libere (es. SuSe), ma non vedo cosa ci sia da contestare in distribuzioni commerciali (es. Redhat, Mandrake).

O vogliamo confondere fra loro i significati di libero e di commerciale? Vogliamo erroneamente sostenere che sw libero non possa essere commerciale e viceversa?

Insomma  gli sviluppatori RH,Fedora, etc ... dovranno avere qualcosa di cui campare? E se i soldi li guadagnano vendendo sw libero, benvenga la cosa. Cosa c'è di male? Vendere sw libero non va mica contro la filosofia del sw libero (per la serie "free as free speech, not as free beer").

 *Quote:*   

> la gente non capisce che è + stabile o + sicuro...gli interessa principalmente che costa di meno, il resto è un contorno 

 

Allora basterebbero il sw freeware (e [mode provocation] anche i *bsd [/mode provocation])

 *Quote:*   

> Verissimo io ho sempre avuto un gran rispetto per queste distribuzioni.

 

Per Redhat e Mandrake anch'io. Per SuSe meno.

 *Quote:*   

> Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Mandrake, Suse e Redhat fanno storcere il naso ai puristi, ma non solo il male peggiore... 

 

Mandrake e Redhat non fanno storcere il naso ai puristi perchè sono commerciali.

Fanno storcere al naso i puristi (per così dire ... a dir la verità si limitano a non usarla e a cnsigliarla solo ai niubbi)  perchè troppi fronzoli e pannelli di controllo rendono l'utente meno consapevole (e dunque meno libero) di quel che fa, adottando una filosofia del tipo "clicca che faccio tutto io" prendendo spunto da un $OS_di_cui_non_dico_il_nome.

Questa però è un'altra storia.

Semmai che storcono il naso di fronte a Mdk e rh sono i pseudo-puristi: niubbi troppo entusiasti che dopo un mese di mdk sono passati a slack e non hanno ancora capito nulla del sw libero, come la differenza tra "libero" e "commerciale".

 *Quote:*   

>  Magari se la gente paga crede di prendere il meglio!

 

Beh, questo è un dato di fatto. Non solo nel campo informatico.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.:E' normale che le uniche copie di linux vendute in uffici e luoghi pubblici siano le uniche a pagamento (suse, redhat)?

 

Il fatto è che un'azienda preferisce rivolgersi ad un'altra azienda che gli fornisce "ufficialmente" supporto, piuttosto che andare a chiedere aiuto in un forum a gente che non è pagata per risponderti (e quindo non ha la certezza che gli risponda)

 *Quote:*   

> Se solo fossi capace farei una istallazione grafica della Gentoo e mi metterei a vendere i cd autoinstallanti a 30 Euro l'uno, con l'assistenza per l'installazione.
> 
> Mi spiace ma io non sto con Stallman

 

Ancora ... ma da quando in qua Stallman impedisce di vendere le distro gnu\linux???

--------------------

sw. non libero != sw.commerciale

sw. non libero != sw.commerciale

sw. non libero != sw.commerciale

sw. non libero != sw.commerciale

sw. non libero != sw.commerciale

----------

## MyZelF

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Mandrake, Suse e Redhat fanno storcere il naso ai puristi, ma non solo il male peggiore...  
> 
> Mandrake e Redhat non fanno storcere il naso ai puristi perchè sono commerciali.
> ...

 

E chi ha mai detto questo? Tra l'altro, se non sbaglio, Mandrake rilascia (o almeno rilasciava, non conosco la situazione attuale) sotto GPL anche il programma di installazione ed i vari tool di configurazione.

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Semmai che storcono il naso di fronte a Mdk e rh sono i pseudo-puristi:
> 
> 

 

Esatto, probabilmente è questo atteggiamento che non sopporto. Chi, per partito preso, disprezza ciò che non è debian, slack, o gentoo (che adesso è tanto "di moda").

----------

## randomaze

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ??? Passi Suse, ma Mandrake e Redhat (aka Fedora, ora) sono libere, dato che lasciano disponibili ISO libere al 100% (al contrario di SuSe).
> 
> 

 

Beh, fondamentalmente Suse non da la ISO ma da i sorgenti (il ragionamento che dare i src non significhi darli confezionati é formalmente corretto  :Wink:  )

Fedora, se non ho capito male dovrebbe essere totalmente libera e non commerciale (ovvero se vuoi la versione commerciale compri la redhat)

Piuttosto, quando ho notato che le ISO di Suse e Mdk erano disponibili nei canali p2p (la mdk prima del rilascio in rete...) mi sono chiesto se fosse una mossa realmente necessaria... anche se formalmente corretto (se il sw é GPL lo puoi distriubuire come ti pare senza chiedere il permesso) ma non ne capisco la necessitá. Se vuoi linux ci sono n^2 distribuzioni scaricabili, non capisco il bisogno di scaricarne una ad acesso ristretto. Voi cosa ne pensate?

----------

## daniele_dll

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   
> 
> A quello che a 50'anni e lavora in ufficio con winzoz, non gliene può fregar di meno di avere linux a casa solo perche è più sicuro! In compenso gli interessa che non deve spendere i 400 di windows XP (o i 200 dell'oem)
> ...

 

principalmente mi riferivo al fatto che chi compra il computer già pronto nel costo è comprenso windows OEM che sono intorno ai 150/200

e uno può farsi rimborsare semplicemente andandolo a chiedere.

La licenza windows specifica che l'accettazione della licenza deriva dall'utilizzo, ma se tu non lo usi implicitamente non stai accettando la licenza perché non vuoi windows, e sempre nella licenza c'è specificato che se non viene usato il sistema operativo il costo di esso può essere rimborsato  :Smile: 

L'ho scoperto leggendo uno dei tanti siti piccoli ma interessanti  :Smile:  (avevano vinto ben 12 cause contro i rivenditori che non volevano rimborsare e soprattutto moltissimi rivenditori non hanno fatto storie per il rimborso, perché è esplicitamente scritto nella licenza EULA  :Razz: )

appena ritrovo il link ve lo posto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> e uno può farsi rimborsare semplicemente andandolo a chiedere.
> 
> La licenza windows specifica che l'accettazione della licenza deriva dall'utilizzo, ma se tu non lo usi implicitamente non stai accettando la licenza perché non vuoi windows, e sempre nella licenza c'è specificato che se non viene usato il sistema operativo il costo di esso può essere rimborsato 

 

Non e' poi cosi' semplice comunque farsi rimborsare leggi questo articolo (magari lo hai gia' letto).

----------

## silian87

gIA' CHE IL FLAME E' PARTITO IO INFIORISCO...

Io ho capito benissimo che linux puo' essere venduto, the matrix, infatti l'altro ieri ho comprato i driver della linuxant a 15 dollari, hanno funzionato e ne sono stato contento, pero' non mi piace vedere che, ad esempio, la mandrake da priorita' algi iscritti al mandrake bòa bla, per dargli prima le copie della mdk 9.2... E' no! allora facciamo come libranet, che da liberamente solo la versione precedente a quella in commercio!

Io sono daccordo che queste disreo portino avanti le tecnologie, ma non voglio avere un futuro in cui la nuova microsoft sara' Suse o red hat, e noi ce li ritroveremo contro!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Io sono daccordo che queste disreo portino avanti le tecnologie, ma non voglio avere un futuro in cui la nuova microsoft sara' Suse o red hat, e noi ce li ritroveremo contro!

 

Come potranno diventare queste due come m$?

----------

## silian87

Non dico come m$, ma si puo' molto peggiorare, se intendi in termini di qualita'. Se intendi che microsoft ormai e' troppo in alto, io ti dico che secondo me' forse non sara' cosi' per sempre, vedendo la piega delle cose, almeno che bill e il ballerino ballmer non si diano una mossa per fare qualcosa di grosso   :Laughing:  .

----------

## Benve

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come potranno diventare queste due come m$?

 

Un pericolo c'è, quello evidenziato da un articolo di Renzo Davoli su Linux & Co del anno 5 numero 33 riguardo il drm

Cerco se esiste una copia on line

----------

## MyZelF

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho capito benissimo che linux puo' essere venduto, the matrix, infatti l'altro ieri ho comprato i driver della linuxant a 15 dollari, hanno funzionato e ne sono stato contento, pero' non mi piace vedere che, ad esempio, la mandrake da priorita' algi iscritti al mandrake bòa bla, per dargli prima le copie della mdk 9.2...

 

Allora forse non hai capito la differenza tra l'acquistare un pezzo di software proprietario ed il sostenere un'azienda che basa il suo business sul software libero.

----------

## micron

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Se intendi che microsoft ormai e' troppo in alto, io ti dico che secondo me' forse non sara' cosi' per sempre, vedendo la piega delle cose, almeno che bill e il ballerino ballmer non si diano una mossa per fare qualcosa di grosso   .

 

Stile "Palladium"?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## silian87

Si ma a sostenere l'azienda lo devo decidere io aquirente! Io se vinco al super enalotto mi sono gia' proposto di fare una bella donazione a gentoo ed a slackware. E comunque bisognerebbe privilegiare quelli che pagano, non svantaggiare quelli che non pagano, ovvero dare guide e manuali a quelli che pagano, ma non trasformare la distro in una sottospecie di demo (vedi suse) o darla in ritardo a chi non paga! Se no facciamo la versione targata DEMO sul sito , con la scadenza di 15 giorni, e quella normale la facciamo pagare!!! Non sarebbe bello questo!

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> gIA' CHE IL FLAME E' PARTITO IO INFIORISCO...
> 
> 

 

Beh per il momento ci siamo attentuti ai canoni della discussione civile  :Very Happy: 

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho capito benissimo che linux puo' essere venduto, the matrix, infatti l'altro ieri ho comprato i driver della linuxant a 15 dollari, hanno funzionato e ne sono stato contento, pero' non mi piace vedere che, ad esempio, la mandrake da priorita' algi iscritti al mandrake bòa bla, per dargli prima le copie della mdk 9.2... E' no! allora facciamo come libranet, che da liberamente solo la versione precedente a quella in commercio!
> 
> Io sono daccordo che queste disreo portino avanti le tecnologie, ma non voglio avere un futuro in cui la nuova microsoft sara' Suse o red hat, e noi ce li ritroveremo contro!

 

Stai facendo un poco di confusione.

I driver della linuxant (suppongo) siano closed source. Tu paghi, loro ti danno alle loro condizioni (ergo non li puoi dare a un tuo amico). Questo é commercio ma la parola free non c'entra da nessuna parte.

Altri driver (nvidia) sono free as beer, ovvero gratis, ma chiusi e immodificabili.

Altra cosa é (dico il primo che mi viene) il diskdrake, che é free as speech. Ovvero prendi il sorgente, lo modifichi, lo ridistribuisci insomma ci fai quello che vuoi.

Per come é strutturata la stessa GPL (free as speech) mi sembra veramente molto difficile concepire un futuro in cui RH o SuSe o MDK possano diventare "la nuova M$".

Il Kernel é GPL

I principali tools sono GPL

Al + possono chiudere un programma (Yast2?) ma non l'insieme  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Allora, per linuxant mi sembra che ti sbagli, perche' so che se non metti la licenza puoi usarli, ma si limitano a 14 anziche' 56 di velocita'... comunque scusami se per caso mi sono sbagliato...

Io so benissimo che proprio come la microsoft non diventeranno mai, va visto i casini di sco, e le leggi in america, sono icuro che se si mettono di cattiveria, possono chiudere quanto piu' possibible..... E poi spiegami per esempio, cos'e' sta' storia di red hat, che non gli puoi mettere il disegno dell'uomo col cappello, o non puoi scrivere sui CD red hat linux, ma piuttosto linux professional.... PERCHE'??

----------

## Benve

Non ho trovato l'articolo di cui parlavo sopra (se volete lo scannerizzo e ve lo mando) comunque se in un futuro distribuzioni linux usassero un drm come palladium, queste verrebbero vendute col software precompilato completamente "firmato" per girare su hardware "firmato". E allora col cappero che ti ricompili il kernel. Hai un sistema operativo opensource, ma devi pagare al consorzio per avere le firme per farlo girare

----------

## silian87

Era quell'articolo che diceva che stallman si era incavolato con Linus perche' egli avava detto che non ci sono problemi ad includere il drm nel kernel. Stallman gli aveva detto che era solo un ingeniere, era proprio incacchiato!!!

Hehe, altro che winmodem.....

----------

## micron

 *Benve wrote:*   

> comunque se in un futuro distribuzioni linux usassero un drm come palladium, queste verrebbero vendute col software precompilato completamente "firmato" per girare su hardware "firmato". E allora col cappero che ti ricompili il kernel. Hai un sistema operativo opensource, ma devi pagare al consorzio per avere le firme per farlo girare

 

Esatto, questo si che sarebbe un gran bel problema!!  :Shocked: 

E se non sbaglio a luglio/agosto Linus ha detto che non esclude un futuro supporto del drm da parte del kernlel...  :Confused:  (o mi sbaglio  :Question: )

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> E se non sbaglio a luglio/agosto Linus ha detto che non esclude un futuro supporto del drm da parte del kernlel...  (o mi sbaglio )

  no, no ti sbagli, e' esattamente quello che ho letto su quell'articolo, e' per quello che stallman si e' incacchiato!

----------

## Benve

Si l'intervento a cui mi riferivo era quello di Davoli. Ma infondo al giornale si parla anche di Linus e Stallman. Il supporto penso che ci sarà, poi sta alle distribuzioni usarlo

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io so benissimo che proprio come la microsoft non diventeranno mai, va visto i casini di sco, e le leggi in america, sono icuro che se si mettono di cattiveria, possono chiudere quanto piu' possibible....
> 
> 

 

Possono chiudere il formato di mysql? NO.

Possono chiudere il formato di OOo? NO.

Al + possono chiudere il formato di rpm 10.x, ma non mi sembra un problema drammatico dato che l'attuale formato resta e resterá aperto.

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi spiegami per esempio, cos'e' sta' storia di red hat, che non gli puoi mettere il disegno dell'uomo col cappello, o non puoi scrivere sui CD red hat linux, ma piuttosto linux professional.... PERCHE'??

 

Scusami ma non riesco a capire il tuo problema... il contenuto é libero, sei loro vogliono il monopolio su un disegnino facciano pure.

Credo che sia il caso di precisare che il nome "Linux" é un marchio registrato. Se Linus decide che nessun'altro diverso da lui lo puó usare allora vedrai che tutte le distro scriveranno qualcos come L*x.

Ma la sostanza (il sorgente del kernel) non cambia.

----------

## silian87

Purtroppo c'e' poca gente disposta a rinunciare ai soldi per la liberta' e l'ugualianza collettiva, lo so che e' un pensiero un po' troppo filosofico, ma alla fin fine c'e' sempre qualcuno pronto a rifarsi sulla pelle degli altri. Io comunque sono pronto a lasciare linux per qualcosaltro se un giorno succedera' questo (speriamo di no). Bisogna confidare sulle scelte dei potenti, e sperare che chi promuove il software libero, non cerchi di fregare tutti.

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Possono chiudere il formato di mysql? NO.
> 
> 

 

cosè il "formato", intendi il sorgente?

Comunque con un drm non è bello avere il sorgente ma non poterlo compilare

----------

## MyZelF

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Allora, per linuxant mi sembra che ti sbagli, perche' so che se non metti la licenza puoi usarli, ma si limitano a 14 anziche' 56 di velocita'... comunque scusami se per caso mi sono sbagliato...

 

Puoi vedere il codice di quel driver? No, nè per la versione distribuita gratuitamente nè per quella regolarmente acquistata.

Non hai la libertà di studiarlo, modificarlo, ridistribuirlo (nè tanto meno avresti la possibilità di garantire che dopo la modifica e la ridistribuzione, da parte tua o di terzi, rimanga software libero). Tutte garanzie che - in teoria - una licenza come la GPL, dà.

Dalla mandrake compri un servizio, c'è chi è disposto a pagare per averlo (per fortuna), e tu non sei obbligato a farlo. Nulla ti vieta, poi, di dividere con un amico la spesa, o di ridistribuire o rivendere i cd della mdk.

----------

## silian87

Va bene, per linuxant mi sono sbagliato, ma per la mandrkae persisto, perche' non vorrei che questi piccoli eppisodi siano alla base di una futura trasformazione in stile Suse....

Fino ad ora mandrake mi e' sempre piaciuta, ma sono preoccupato che degeneri. So che ha avuto problemi finanziari e si deve rifare, ma lasciamoci la pubblicita', basta solo che riamngano civili con i clienti no-pay.

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Possono chiudere il formato di mysql? NO.
> 
>  
> ...

 

No, intendevo i dati  :Wink: 

Quanto al DRM, é vero che é un pericolo in circolazione, ma l'unico veramente pericoloso é palladium.

Per quelli software, se RH o altri decidono di usare un DRM e far girare solo i binari firmati da loro cambio distro o ricompilo il kernel. E scelgo Hw che funzioni senza cose strane!

----------

## MyZelF

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Va bene, per linuxant mi sono sbagliato, ma per la mandrkae persisto, perche' non vorrei che questi piccoli eppisodi siano alla base di una futura trasformazione in stile Suse....

 

Suse non mette a disposizione le iso della sua distribuzione, ma tutti i pacchetti che la compongono sono disponibili sui loro ftp. E' chiaro che questa politica è volta a spingere all'acquisto della loro distribuzione, ma non vedo perchè accanirsi in questo modo.

Vuoi qualcosa di veramente scandaloso?

Perchè in Italia è praticamente impossibile aquistare un portatile senza un sistema operativo preinstallato?Last edited by MyZelF on Sun Jan 04, 2004 3:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Benve

è bello a dirsi, anchio userei qualcosaltro ma al mercato non frega niente di cosa uso io.

Ti faccio un esempio, i driver binari dell'ati, ci sono solo su x86. Come faccio io che non voglio usare palladium a usare la mia ati

----------

## randomaze

Ti correggo la frase, spero che mi perdoni:

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè in Italia è praticamente impossibile aquistare un portatile senza quel sistema operativo preinstallato?

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Perchè in Italia è praticamente impossibile aquistare un portatile senza un sistema operativo preinstallato?

 

Non e' solo un problema dell'Italia.

----------

## silian87

Io sul powerbook non ho ne driver ati, ne java della sun (e le bleckdown sono alla 1.3), ne , ne etc....

Per il discorso del portatile e' vero, ed anche per il discorso della compatibilita' hardware, o oggi ti butti a comprare un portatile, non sapendo se linux ci andra' o no, oppure aspetti che qualcuno lo provi, e ormai non lo vendono neanche piu' nuovo!!!

----------

## Benve

c'è stata recentemente una causa tra Microsoft e Be perche la prima non permetteva agli assemblatori di vendere BeOS preinstallato. Credo che le grandi marche di pc firmino un contratto che le vincola a installare solo windows

----------

## micron

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E scelgo Hw che funzioni senza cose strane!

 

Dubito che esisterà questo genere di hardware...  :Mad: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *micron wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   E scelgo Hw che funzioni senza cose strane! 
> 
> Dubito che esisterà questo genere di hardware... 

 

Grazie al cielo esisterà sempre qualche produttore dall'estremo oriente (cina, taiwan in primis) disposto a lanciarsi nel business del palladium-free, imho.

----------

## Benve

Peccato che costerà un occhio della testa e non varrà una cicca

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> Io ho capito benissimo che linux puo' essere venduto, the matrix, infatti l'altro ieri ho comprato i driver della linuxant a 15 dollari, hanno funzionato e ne sono stato contento

 

1) i driver linuxant sono closed. 

2) non ho i listini sotto mano, ma penso che il costo di quei driver sia superiore a quello del winmodem che fanno funzionare

 *Quote:*   

> pero' non mi piace vedere che, ad esempio, la mandrake da priorita' algi iscritti a mandrake bòa bla, per dargli prima le copie della mdk 9.2... E' no! allora facciamo come libranet, che da liberamente solo la versione precedente a quella in commercio! 

 

MDK ha attraversato un momento difficile, economicamente parlando. Non gli si può contestare che abbia reso disponibili le ISO prima ai membri del mdk club: specialmente se quelle ISO erano comunque liberamente ridistribuibili.

Se domani mdk decidesse di rilasciare le sue iso solo a pagamento (ovviamente per carità rimarrebbero liberamente ridistribuibili ... quindi basta trovare qualche buona anima che fornisca un server per condividerle e il problema è superato) NON andrebbe contro la filosofia del sw libero.  E non c'è nulla di male in quel che ha fatto.

 *Quote:*   

> Io sono daccordo che queste disreo portino avanti le tecnologie, ma non voglio avere un futuro in cui la nuova microsoft sara' Suse o red hat, e noi ce li ritroveremo contro!

 

SuSe è ihmo scorretta per quel che fa ... io non la uso e questo mi basta. Come già detto: Mi possono chiuder linux? No. Possono chiudere Ooo? No. E allora basta, non la compro ne la stimo come società.

Ma non direi che Redhat tenda a diventare un po' M$, dato che non mi sembra abbia mai agito scorrettamente nei confronti del free sw. specialmente negli ultimi tempi ... in cui ha dato vita a un subprogetto community-based (quello di Fedora).

Ironia del destino, mi ritrovo a prendere le parti delle società che producono distribuzioni che *non mi piacciono*. Beh se non altro sono imparziale.. eh eh.

 *Quote:*   

> Beh, fondamentalmente Suse non da la ISO ma da i sorgenti (il ragionamento che dare i src non significhi darli confezionati é formalmente corretto  )
> 
> 

 

I sorgenti li da perchè è obbligata a darli:  il sw libero all'interno della distro è e deve essere liberamente ridistribuibile.  Non potrebbe fare altrimenti.

 *Quote:*   

> Si ma a sostenere l'azienda lo devo decidere io aquirente! Io se vinco al super enalotto mi sono gia' proposto di fare una bella donazione a gentoo ed a slackware. E comunque bisognerebbe privilegiare quelli che pagano, non svantaggiare quelli che non pagano, ovvero dare guide e manuali a quelli che pagano, ma non trasformare la distro in una sottospecie di demo (vedi suse) o darla in ritardo a chi non paga! Se no facciamo la versione targata DEMO sul sito , con la scadenza di 15 giorni, e quella normale la facciamo pagare!!! Non sarebbe bello questo!

 

SuSe è una cosa; redhat & company un'altra.

Così è come la vedo io. 

Finchè RH, mdk et similia rilascieranno regolarmente ISO 100% libere non gli contesto nulla.

Non sostengo il "Software gratuito", sostengo il "software libero". E se uno fa del business su quello  ... benvenga. Contribuisce alla sua diffusione. Basta che non mischi sw proprietario e sw libero al solo scopo di limitare la redistribuzione del sw (che dovrebbe essere garantito).

 *Quote:*   

> Allora, per linuxant mi sembra che ti sbagli, perche' so che se non metti la licenza puoi usarli, ma si limitano a 14 anziche' 56 di velocita'... comunque scusami se per caso mi sono sbagliato...

 

E che piffero c'entra se ti danno una versione limtata gratis? Sono closed. Proprietari. Non free as free speech.

 *Quote:*   

> Purtroppo c'e' poca gente disposta a rinunciare ai soldi per la liberta' e l'ugualianza collettiva, lo so che e' un pensiero un po' troppo filosofico, ma alla fin fine c'e' sempre qualcuno pronto a rifarsi sulla pelle degli altri. Io comunque sono pronto a lasciare linux per qualcosaltro se un giorno succedera' questo (speriamo di no). Bisogna confidare sulle scelte dei potenti, e sperare che chi promuove il software libero, non cerchi di fregare tutti.

 

Non per dire, ma proprio per evitare cose del genere sono nate (e la FSF ne raccomanda l'utilizzo) licenze copylefted.

Poi metti caso che il sw bsd foo8.0 è libero e nella versione 9.0 diventa proprietario (cosa permessa dalla licenza BSD).

Bene, la comunità scarta la versione appena arrivata foo9.0 e riprende da sola lo sviluppo e di foo8.0 creando foo_9.0b-libero. Il danno sarebbe decisamente limitato.

Ancora non capisco questo accannimento contro distro commerciali che rimagono libere ... non so come dal titolo "distro free contro distro non-free" si è passati ad accannirsi contro distro commerciali come se il titolo fosse " commercial distro vs not-commercial distro". Bho!

----------

## silian87

Ho capito, ma hai visto per esempio la rivista di red hat? Parla solo ed esclusivamente delle versioni a pagamento con programmi aggiuntivi che red hat fa. A me sembra che stia prendendo una brutta piega, occhio, non che l'abbia gia' presa!

----------

## Benve

Red Hat mi è caduta molto in basso da quando ha abbandonato l'utenza comune per supportare solo le aziende. Poco male tanto la distro faceva schifo come client.

Però non si lasciano così migliaia di persone che avevano investito su red hat.

Non durerà  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## silian87

E' arrivata fin la solo per aiuti esterni, vedi IBM...

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> Red Hat mi è caduta molto in basso da quando ha abbandonato l'utenza comune per supportare solo le aziende. Poco male tanto la distro faceva schifo come client. 

 

Abbandono? Prima di dismettere RH linux, RH ha pensato bene di dare origine a un progetto di nome Fedora. Fedora è una distribuzione quasi identica a RH ( e l'installer se non erro permette l'aggiornamento da Redhat a Fedora) ma communnity-based alla faccia di quelli che criticano distro commerciali.

Io non direi che RH ha abbandonato lgi utenti, ma che ha cambiato nome a RH linux e l'ha resa community-based.

----------

## randomaze

 *micron wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   E scelgo Hw che funzioni senza cose strane! 
> 
> Dubito che esisterà questo genere di hardware... 

 

In realtá sará (tanto per cambiare) un discorso di mercato.

Se, quando compariranno i primi prodotti palladium i produttori noteranno che la gente non li compra, o che ci sono persone che comunque si accontentano del vecchio hw (ma palladium free) manterranno una linea di prodotti apposita.

----------

## silian87

Comunque certi prendono anche per i fondelli.... sul modem con chip connexant che avevo preso c'era scritto XP ready, e poi linux READY.... oltre a non esserci documentazione a rigurardo di linux, c'erano dei driver precompilati con gcc 2.9.x oer un kernel 2.4.3.... che cosa me ne faccio ho pernsato, e con un make che impastricciava la slackware di file inutili ovunque.

E' mai possibile che ci sia scritto sulla scatola:

Windows 95, widnows 98, windows Me, widnows 2000, windows nt4, windows XP

Linux

Cosi' sembra che ci siano piu' versioni di windows che distro linux   :Laughing:  .

E' come vendere un carburante etichettandolo per: Alfa romeo, Fiat, mercedes....

                                                                               Moto

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Benve

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Abbandono? Prima di dismettere RH linux, RH ha pensato bene di dare origine a un progetto di nome Fedora. Fedora è una distribuzione quasi identica a RH ( e l'installer se non erro permette l'aggiornamento da Redhat a Fedora) ma communnity-based alla faccia di quelli che criticano distro commerciali.
> 
> Io non direi che RH ha abbandonato lgi utenti, ma che ha cambiato nome a RH linux e l'ha resa community-based.

 

Per me questo è un abbandono, fedora non è supportata da red hat. Comprare una red hat in scatola è diverso che scaricare una iso. Il supporto manca. Metti che io ho comprato una red hat e i trovo bene, ora non posso aggiornarmi comprando una nuova versione ma solo con fedora senza supporto. A questo punto mi conviene passare a suse. Ma quello che avevo investito in tempo per imparare a usare red hat va in parte perso

----------

## silian87

E' come dire, noi non riusciamo piu' a stare dietro a red hat, ve la sganciamo gratis e open e vi arrangiate...... non e' che sia proprio il modo piu' appropriato....

Non si puo' parlare di supporto. Questo no. Devi sganciare cash per il supporto, e mi sa che da ora in poi se ne fregheranno un po tanto della fedora. Diranno, e noi che centriamo, mica l'abbiamo fatta noi! Andate a lamentarvi dalla comunita' open sorce   :Laughing: 

----------

## augustus

@Benve:

Non nego che crea dei "problemi" ai  suoi utenti. Ma parlare di abbandono è eccessivo, ihmo.

Supporto ce n'è: c'è il canale IRC, un mailing-list e prossimamente ci sarà un forum (creato e controllato da RedHat)

@Silian

Il progetto Fedora e RH rimarranno il più possibile in collaborazione. 

--

Ricordiamo che <niente supporto ufficiale> != <niente supporto>.

Gentoo ad esempio non fornisce un supporto ufficiale (call-center et similia) ma mi sembra che offra un supporto (questo forum ne è un esempio) di qualità egregia.

----------

## MyZelF

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ad esempio non fornisce un supporto ufficiale (call-center et similia) ma mi sembra che offra un supporto (questo forum ne è un esempio) di qualità egregia.

 

E questo forum rimane una delle motivazioni più valide per utilizzare gentoo, imho.  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> E' arrivata fin la solo per aiuti esterni, vedi IBM...

 

Ho iniziato con una Slack 3.0. Poi son passato a RH, dalla 4.0 alla 7.2 le ho usate tutte.

RH non é arrivata li solo grazie ad IBM, fidati... (ovvio che ha beneficiato di "aiuti esterni", ma il loro mazzo se lo sono fatto, eccome!)

----------

## silian87

Ma io intendo per la sua popolarita'! Gentoo e' innovativa, ma mica molto popolare.

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ma io intendo per la sua popolarita'! Gentoo e' innovativa, ma mica molto popolare.

 

Beh anche quella é stato frutto di un lento lavoro di marketing... diciamo che tutto é iniziato perché molti libri includevano la RH dato che era la piú facile da installare. Poi era (quasi) l'unica che offriva ufficialmente supporto ....

IMHO Gentoo é una figata ma non é popolare perché:

- é relativamente nuova

- é di non bnale installazione

- noi utenti siamo guardati come dei pazzi che passano le giornate a compilare per avere un minimo di prestazioni in piú (che non sempre si notano su un 2GHz)

In realtá quello che all'esterno nesuno vede é il livello di personalizzazione di gentoo, che (sempre IMHO - no flame, plz) é la vera punta di diamante   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In realtá quello che all'esterno nesuno vede é il livello di personalizzazione di gentoo, che (sempre IMHO - no flame, plz) é la vera punta di diamante  

 

Completamente d'accordo con te. In piu' gentoo e' pulita in tutto IMHO.

----------

## Yota_VGA

Red Hat no ha abbandonato la comunità desktop. Ha fatto qualcosa di più grave: ha sparato a 0 su linux per desktop...

----------

## augustus

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   In realtá quello che all'esterno nesuno vede é il livello di personalizzazione di gentoo, che (sempre IMHO - no flame, plz) é la vera punta di diamante   
> 
> Completamente d'accordo con te. In piu' gentoo e' pulita in tutto IMHO.

 

Concordo anch'io: non tutte le distro ti danno decine di kernel diversi disponibili, syslogger e cron daemon nella versione che *tu* scegli, etc... non c'è praticamente nulla di default, nulla di prestabilito (trascuriamo le poche e motivate eccezioni come il system d'init ovviamente) : la scelta di ogni dettaglio va all'utente.

Sinceramente non capisco perchè molta gente veda in Gentoo solo il fatto di doversi compilare la distro da zero (che poi non è neanche tanto vero dato che esiste la GRP).

----------

## Sparker

E poi, che sarà mai, la lasci lì una notte ed è fatta 

(l'unica cosa che mi manca è un uninstaller efficace, se voglio provare Gnome e poi decido che non mi intreressa, vatti a pigliare i 120 pacchetti da disinstallare...)

----------

## randomaze

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> (l'unica cosa che mi manca è un uninstaller efficace, se voglio provare Gnome e poi decido che non mi intreressa, vatti a pigliare i 120 pacchetti da disinstallare...)

 

Sinceramente non mi viene in mente nessuna distro che lo permetta...

----------

## augustus

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   (l'unica cosa che mi manca è un uninstaller efficace, se voglio provare Gnome e poi decido che non mi intreressa, vatti a pigliare i 120 pacchetti da disinstallare...) 
> 
> Sinceramente non mi viene in mente nessuna distro che lo permetta...

 

Esiste debfoster

----------

## emix

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Allora, per linuxant mi sembra che ti sbagli, perche' so che se non metti la licenza puoi usarli, ma si limitano a 14 anziche' 56 di velocita'...

 

Questa cosa è a dir poco scandalosa. Uno prima si compra un componente e poi si deve pure comprare il driver per farlo andare.

Sarebbe ora che i produttori di hardware comincino a dare supporto anche per linux.

----------

## silian87

E ti assicuro che non avevo trovato altre soluzioni! I modem non winmodem (quelli esterni) costavano 35 . Questo lo avevo trovato (interno) a 20 . Mettici i 15 dei driver e fanno 35   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . E' solo che avevo visto il chip conexant e sulla scatola c'era scritto driver for linux.... si una mazza.... driver chiusi compilati con gcc 2.9.x per kernel 2.4.3 e 2.4.4 con script per slackware che faceva casini a non finire!

----------

## emix

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> E ti assicuro che non avevo trovato altre soluzioni!

 

Infatti non è colpa tua... Io mi sono promesso di non comprare più niente che non sia 100% compatibile con linux.

----------

## MyZelF

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Infatti non è colpa tua... Io mi sono promesso di non comprare più niente che non sia 100% compatibile con linux.

 

Il vero problema è capire quando un prodotto effettivamente lo sia...  :Sad: 

----------

## emix

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Il vero problema è capire quando un prodotto effettivamente lo sia... 

 

Bene o male si sa cosa è compatibile e cosa no (almeno per noi "esperti"). E poi prima di acquistare un prodotto basta fare una ricerchina su internet. Ovviamente è molto probabile che i prodotti più compatibili con linux costino di più, ma allo stesso tempo sono generalmnte di qualità superiore.

Tutto questo IMHO.

----------

## MyZelF

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bene o male si sa cosa è compatibile e cosa no (almeno per noi "esperti"). E poi prima di acquistare un prodotto basta fare una ricerchina su internet. 

 

Ti assicuro che conoscere il chipset utilizzato in una scheda wireless recente o la compatibilità di un dongle usb-bluetooth (due cose che ho dovuto fare di recente) non è così facile a scatola chiusa.

----------

## micron

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Ti assicuro che conoscere il chipset utilizzato in una scheda wireless recente o la compatibilità di un dongle usb-bluetooth (due cose che ho dovuto fare di recente) non è così facile a scatola chiusa.

 

Concordo, recente ho avuto a che fare con un po' di schede wireless. Trovarne una compatibile è stata un po' dura!  :Mad: 

Infatti non sempre la scatola riporta tutto!

----------

## emix

 *micron wrote:*   

> Concordo, recente ho avuto a che fare con un po' di schede wireless. Trovarne una compatibile è stata un po' dura! 
> 
> Infatti non sempre la scatola riporta tutto!

 

Siamo sempre lì... la colpa è sempre dei produttori di hardware. Io li manderei al rogo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

